# Species of tadpoles to avoid as food?



## Ducati M900 (Feb 11, 2014)

I tried googling a info about certain frogs in my area and if they would be fine to for my african cichlid tank, but no luck, only department of wildlife articles and articles about how to care for tadpoles...

Anyways, I live in Florida and have Cuban Tree Frogs that keep spewing their spawn into a small bird bath in my back yard. Being that they are an invasive species to Florida, and I am not too knowledgable about them, does anyone know if these or of any tadpoles in general that would be harmful/lethal to my fish? It may seem like a stupid question, but I would rather be safe than sorry, and would hate to be passing up a ton of free food!!

Thanks!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Your post got me thinking because I have the same problem. So after a little research to sum up what I found out. For the most part it's safe. No don't get tads out of a disease infested ditch or rain pool and you should be ok. Someone even went to the length of setting up a manageable tank, with sponge filters, outside and raised them to help ensure their health.

There was a argument on one of the forums I found that the animal protien would make for bloat heaven but the other side of the argument was that they eat algae which would be healthy for other types of fish. The argument ended in if they were willing to chance the stocking health for a cheap(free), readily obtainable, possibly unhealthy food source.

Others were also unsure of their protection status. Somewhere in the Northwest a guy on a forum stated that frogs were protected up there. You said that there are an invasive species so I'm sure you won't get in trouble with the law but I'm not positive. I live in the swamps of southern louisiana and I know,just as well as you, frogs are not a sparse animal down in the south. Actually perty good if ya ask me (not tree frogs). So the law argument is out.

All in all, you have to ask yourself:
1) is the iffy food worth the health of the community?
2) does your stocking favor protien/algae/both (herbivores/carnivores/omnivores)?
3) do you really want to hurt the frog population and the sound they bring to the yard at night? (I found out no the hard way)

As aggravating as they are at times they are actually quite peaceful after you lived without them for so long. Just my $0.02

One of the links I found:
http://www.perthcichlid.com.au/forum/index.php?showtopic=5612


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

But to answer your original question. I would guess tree frogs are ok. As long as you know the species and it's a non harmful one like a poison dart.


----------

